# Romandie final (spoiler)



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Helluva ride by Talansky, placing up there with the top ranked TT specialists.

Sanchez was all over the road, he almost missed a couple of turns and brushed at least one traffic cone. A bit overconfident after the last two days and fatigue caught up with him. 

Wiggins rode a perfect TT, never moved from his position and kept calm after dropping his chain. Those O-Rings must work.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Wiggins is looking good this year

Paris-Nice is the first dress rehearsal for the TDF, Wiggins gets it
Le Tour de Romandie is the second, Again Wiggins
the final one is the Dauphiné Liberé..... my pick ? Wiggins


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I have been saying this since this time last year: forget Teejay Van Garderen; Andrew Talansky is the next 'Great White [Grand Tour American] Hope.'


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Wiggins is looking good this year
> 
> Paris-Nice is the first dress rehearsal for the TDF, Wiggins gets it
> Le Tour de Romandie is the second, Again Wiggins
> the final one is the Dauphiné Liberé..... my pick ? Wiggins


Too bad Wiggins has hit top form at the end of April.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is something about Wiggins that I personally find very off putting. However, there is no denying that he is a terrific racer with a CV that is getting more and more impressive. Winner of the Dauphine, Paris Nice and now Romandie on top of 3 Olympic Gold Medals plus lots of other great results isn't too shabby is it?
Can he win the Tour? I doubt that Sky are strong enough, but a place on the podium is a distinct possibilty.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Wiggo is looking better & better as the favorite for the Tour. I do like Cadel but he's had a slow start this year with health issues. With over 100km of time trialing in the Tour, Cadel needs to really improve his form. This was a 16km test & he lost over 1:40. 

Talansky had an amazing ride. US cycling's future looks really bright with this current crop of riders. A nice mixed bag of talent.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

the press conf after his St1 win is hilarious


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> Too bad Wiggins has hit top form at the end of April.


Too bad you have absolutely no idea what sort of form he's on, or will be on in July. You aren't Bradley Wiggins, you aren't his coach or in fact any part of his team.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

albert owen said:


> There is something about Wiggins that I personally find very off putting. However, there is no denying that he is a terrific racer ...


It is the hair isn't it? Has to be ...

Sky team looking good as one of the 'outsider' teams ... With Cavendish and Wiggins ... 

TdF in July ... need to get a move on my 1st road bike build ... to get it done before then ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the variety in bike choices for hilly ITTs. Talansky rides a full TT Cervelo with a disk rear and Wiggins rides a Dogma with clip ons, no bar tape, and relatively shallow rims yet they end up less than a second apart (forgetting the chain issues, of course). Pretty cool.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> the press conf after his St1 win is hilarious


 
Awesome.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

saird said:


> Too bad you have absolutely no idea what sort of form he's on, or will be on in July. You aren't Bradley Wiggins, you aren't his coach or in fact any part of his team.


I will say it again because obviously the truth bothers you: too bad Wiggins has hit top form as of April 29th.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

View attachment 255998


albert owen said:


> There is something about Wiggins that I personally find very off putting.


Could it be this?


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

fornaca68 said:


> I will say it again because obviously the truth bothers you: too bad Wiggins has hit top form as of April 29th.


I remember the same being said about Cadel last year. I think he has the engine and the form to win it but his problem is his team aren't 100% committed to him. His team will be chasing green for Cav and this is where he will fall short.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> I will say it again because obviously the truth bothers you: too bad Wiggins has hit top form as of April 29th.


this
is
awesome


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

That was a crazy press conference indeed. Maybe I do like him afterall? But what about the hair?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree. Unless you are part of his team there is no way, regardless of what any media insiders believe they know, any of us know if Wiggins is peaking now or not. He is not my favorite or my pic but you have to admit Team Sky did the work to get him this win.

Do I think he is the favorite going into the TdF? He deserves the press and attention he will get. For me though I think too many other top riders and their teams were way off their game to know what will happen come TdF time. Is Wiggins that good right now or other teams/riders just that bad right now? I think it is some combination of both.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> I will say it again because obviously the truth bothers you: too bad Wiggins has hit top form as of April 29th.


How do you know this is the highest form he could reach this year ?

he could still be far from his year's top form


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> I will say it again because obviously the truth bothers you: too bad Wiggins has hit top form as of April 29th.



Ya got any horsepower behind this, or just blowing smoke??


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

fornaca68 said:


> I have been saying this since this time last year: forget Teejay Van Garderen; Andrew Talansky is the next 'Great White [Grand Tour American] Hope.'


Sh*t, You just jinx him. Now he'll become another Tommy D :idea:


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

FWIW I don't like the guy either, maybe if he'd lose the damn toque and those nasty sideburns...:nonod:

Just the same I would count him as a possible Tour contender this year. If his mouth would give him a few more watts of output he'd be unstopable.. As mentioned though I'm not sure that Sky could pull it off for him.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

yurl said:


> His team will be chasing green for Cav and this is where he will fall short.


First big climb, Cav goes out the back and climbs off so he can focus on the Olympic race.
That leaves Sky free to focus on supporting Wiggins.
Sky will get as much publicity from an Olympic champ as they would from a Tour champ. And if the GB team is like their World's team, it will be mostly Sky as well.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wiggins was probably on a $10k++ bike and his chain drops during the TT, WTF? He must have lost at least 15secs there and still pulled it off.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually the mech was incredible, he lost less than five seconds. 

His chain was bouncing because he was using asymmetric chainrings and was spinning really fast.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

saird said:


> Too bad you have absolutely no idea what sort of form he's on, or will be on in July. You aren't Bradley Wiggins, you aren't his coach or in fact any part of his team.


It's fun to think these races define how the TdF goes, but it's anyone's guess. Wiggo is in good form right now and many aren't. In the 3rd week of the TdF is when it will all count.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Helluva ride by Talansky, placing up there with the top ranked TT specialists.


With that performance, Talansky is now a top ranked TT'er.



fornaca68 said:


> I will say it again because obviously the truth bothers you: too bad Wiggins has hit top form as of April 29th.


No. Top form would've resulted in a more dominant win than this.



yurl said:


> His team will be chasing green for Cav and this is where he will fall short.


Cav will abandon to go for the Olympics (7 days after TdF ends). I'd bet my bikes on it. Olympic Gold>Green Jersey. Still, Wiggo is a man down. The only team that will be 100% for their leader will be Radio Shack and they won't be able to fix the TT problem. My opinion is Wiggins is the favorite for the win over Cadel, assuming it simply comes down to the TT's.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Actually the mech was incredible, he lost less than five seconds.
> 
> His chain was bouncing because he was using asymmetric chainrings and was spinning really fast.


Or because the DA Di2 isn't as good as the claims (Skys website says they use DA Di2). 

Are those asymmetric chain rings DA as well? Anyone know?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

rose.johnp said:


> Or because the DA Di2 isn't as good as the claims (Skys website says they use DA Di2).
> 
> Are those asymmetric chain rings DA as well? Anyone know?


Interview with Bradley Wiggins part 2 - YouTube


----------

